# What bird is this?



## Phantom (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Phantom (Jul 21, 2014)

Taken through (slightly dirty) glass door Wodonga North East Victoria Australia


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 21, 2014)

That's two birds Phants, unless I've had too much to drink... :lol:


----------



## littleowl (Jul 21, 2014)

lovely birds.
Wish we had wild birds like those in England. Although saying that we do have thousands of Parakeets flying wild around the woods on the outskirts of London.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 21, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> That's two birds Phants, unless I've had too much to drink... :lol:



I thought it was just me !!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 21, 2014)

They look like Australian  "Lorris"  (sp?)   Ask Rainee; she knows.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2014)

I think Falcon is very close, maybe a red collared or rainbow Lorikeet?  This page has links with photos at the bottom...http://www.birdsnways.com/mowen/lories.htm  They are beautiful birds Phantom, very nice photo!


----------



## Phantom (Aug 15, 2014)

Another today.Almost identical


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks like they are definitely a Rainbow Lorikeet,! Beautiful and indiginous to Australia and Indonesia


----------



## Phantom (Aug 17, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Looks like they are definitely a Rainbow Lorikeet,! Beautiful and indiginous to Australia and Indonesia



Thank you I would go along with that !!


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 17, 2014)

_They are Rainbow lorikeets Phants, there are hundreds where i live, they will sit on your hand to eat, they are the cutest and friendliest birds i know _


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a few of them visit my grevillia bush outside my kitchen window.
They are noisy little beggars and they tick me off if I venture outside while they are feeding.


----------

